# Amazon flex in brooklyn, NY



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

I got the job and during the session, I read the chat message that saying the state of NY requires commerical insurance for pick up or delivery of goods. Which insurance agent is good in NY even I live in NJ. Is it expensive to pay monthly?


----------

